# Probleme mit der Stromverbindung zu meinem Notebook



## mariscante (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo!
Habe eine etwas schwerwiegenderes Hardwareproblem! Ich besitze seit Oktober letzten Jahres ein Gericom Notebook und habe natürlich keine Garantieleistungsanspruch mehr! 
Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem:
Eines Abends konnte ich den Netzstecker nicht mehr aus dem Notebook herausbekommen..... also habe ich alles versucht ... nach ein paar Stunden fehlte mir die Geduld und mit einem kräftigen Ruck war es passiert..... ich hatte den Netzstecker herausbekommen, leider aber auch den Pin auf den ich den Netzstecker normalerweise stecke. 
Also habe ich mich mit Gericom um eine neue Buchse zu bestellen, leider ist jetzt aber das Problem, dass sich niemand in meinem Bekanntenkreis oder auch Hardwarefirmen sich meinem Problem annehmen wollen und mir die Buchse anlöten wollen!
Kennt ihr vielleicht die Lösung?

Vielen Dank schon mal.........


----------



## SpitfireXP (16. August 2004)

Selber versuchen?


Wie hast du es überhaupt geschafft die Buchse auseinanderzureissen?

An einem PC braucht man keine Gewahlt!.

Hast du das Ding fest geschweißt?

Einfach das Gehäuse abmachen, und die Buchse auslöten. Neue rein... fertig.

Das ist doch nicht so schwer.

Du sollst ja auch nicht an der CPU herrumlöten...


----------



## mariscante (20. August 2004)

das problem ist doch, dass das niemand machen will.... die buchse muss ja von der unterseite verlötet werden.... das heißt das komplette mainboard muss frei liegen um es zu verlöten! kennst du jemanden, der sich zutraut einen laptop soweit auseinanderzunehmen? das es nicht so schwierig ist eine plastikbuchse mit zwei lötstellen einzulöten ist mir auch klar!

Der stecker hatte sich einfach nur verhackt, so dass ich ihn nicht mehr rausbekommen konnte. keine ahnung wie das passieren kann... habe ich aber auch schon öfter gehört! ich bin erst angefangen ein wenig stärker zu ziehen als ich gemerkt habe, dass ich ihn anders nicht herausbekomme....

trotzdem schonmal danke.....
mariscante


----------



## SpitfireXP (5. November 2004)

Ich habe mein Laptop vor ein paar Tagen erst komplett zerlegt, weil ich ein ganz ähnliches Problem hatte.
Ist eigendlich ganz einfach.
Bei der gelegenheit habe ich auch gleich die Heatpipe gesäubert, und die WLP gewechselt...


----------

